# What's your morning like with school kids?



## leeanne

Getting kids ready for school in the morning is no picnic, is it?

What does your morning look like?

Here's a snapshot of today for you:

Wake Amanda up at 7 a.m. so that she can have a shower.
Hope that Keeley is up and getting ready at that time.
Start making the lunches for the kids.
Chase wakes up.
7:30 Wake up Jayden. "Jayden, wake up." This goes on for 10 times before he keeps his eyes open.
"Jayden, what do you want to eat?" Jayden: "I dont' want cereal, toast or waffles." (Great, WTF is he going to eat)
"Jayden, get dressed." This goes on for another 10 times before he finally does so.
In the meantime, Amanda is finally finished her 40 minute shower. "Amanda, hurry up. You need to eat."
While he's getting dressed I go downstairs for something and notice Keeley is not awake. FFS, it's 7:55 and we have to be out the door by 8:15 to get to her high school. "Keeley, get up."
I come upstairs and Jayden rushes downstairs to play on the playstation.
I go down to tell him, because we are running late this morning..."go brush your teeth and get your shoes and jacket on" "I need to play this one game." Up and down the stairs I go 5 times to repeat what I just said.
In the meantime, Amanda is sat watching a show. "Amanda, get your shoes on!"
Get Chase into his coat and boots.
Finally Jayden and Amanda are getting their's on too.
Chase and I go to the van. Chase needs to enter the van the opposite door then where his car seat is. Goodness!
Then I tell him 15 times to get in his car seat to which he doesn't listen and I grab him and sit him in it.
Jayden and Amanda come to the vehicle and sit.

Dum Dee Dum.... sitting in the van all twiddling our thumbs. It's 8:32 a.m. Where the hell is Keeley? She's supposed to be at high school by this time. It's now 8:44...Amanda and Jayden's bell rings at 8:55 and I still have to get Keeley to school.

Almost ready to leave Keeley and bring the others to school when she fnally comes out at 8:46. I was not impressed. Especially when I always make sure the kids are in the van and ready to go on normal days and she keeps us waiting while she's doing her makeup and hair and almost making the other kids late.

Total panic drive to her high school and then to elementary school.

Yes, I needed a Starbucks after this.


----------



## mommyof3co

Lol sounds crazy!

Here I wake up both boys at 6:15am. I grab their clothes (7 and 5 so just easier) they are waiting in the living room for me. I dress one at a time, they are just too slow and tired haha. Send them to fix their hair and get their shoes. I double check backpacks and put shoes on...yes they can but it's just faster. Sometimes I then feed them but more often I just send them to school and they eat there, they need more time to wake up before they can really eat. So we watch for the bus that gets there about 6:40 and we are usually waiting about 5-10min for it.


----------



## leeanne

Don't feel so bad about dressing and getting your childrens' shoes on. I used to still dress Jayden last year as I'd rather not argue with him about it and it was so much quicker. This year he finally gets dressed on his own.


----------



## Vickie

sounds like a crazy day!!


----------



## N1kki

in the u.k i have to have my son at school by 8.45am,and he really is good at his school rouine has been since he was 5.
Ours consists of:
7.15am-wake lil man up and have breakfast
7.30am-he has his own shower followed by brushing teeth
7.40am-get dried and dressed
7.50am-hes dressed and allowed to watch t.v till 8.30am when we leave :)

hes kept this routine up for 2 yrs now and i dont have any hassle getting him out of bed.thankgod :)


----------



## sabby52

Thats sounds like a crazy house !!!! lol

I am not to bad at the moment beacsue Dan sorts himself and Dec doesnt go to playgroup until 1pm, so no rush with him but heres how my morning goes

7.15am both boys up and downstairs
7.30am Dan has breakfast and Dec will have a yogurt
7.45am Dan will go get dressed while I have a cup of coffee and Dec watches some tv
8.15am Dan leaves for school
8.30am Dec and I will get dressed and sorted
9.00am Dec and I will have breakfast.

Thats it, and that is every morning, I know if Dan was a bit younger or if I had to take him to school it would be a lot more hetic. x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Wow! I hope mine's never like that :lol: You need a medal :haha:

Ours is pretty simple really.

7am - get kids up
7.10am - get kids breakfast
7.30am - wash and brush teeth
7.45am - they play and watch TV while I make Caitlin's lunch
8am - get them both dressed
8.30am we start gatherine everything we need for nursery, lunch bag etc and jump in the car and get to nursery for 8.45am

Pretty calm in our house, but I suppose they aren't at the age of make-up etc :lol: x


----------



## xxembobxx

I can totally relate!
The eldest (17) gets up easily - I only have to tell her once. She eats cereal then gets back into bed.
My 15 yr old DD has to be told 10 times "get up". She's moody until about midday.
My 10 yr old DD is usually up at the crack of dawn watching cartoons and eating biscuits. No matter how many times I've told/shouted/punished her she still eats crap. Next step is us locking the kitchen door. If I get up before her she waits until I'm in the shower to raid the cupboard.
I feed LO then shower while he plays in his cot. 
Get out the shower to find out the eldest is hogging the bathroom and the youngest hasn't started getting dressed yet.
The eldest and youngest argue and I have to tell them to shut up.
I make lunch and tell the youngest to brush her hair and teeth.
I grab LO and we rush out the door only to find the car is frosted over and takes forever to de-ice.
Drop older girls at high school then to primary with youngest. Come home and breathe


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Heres mine:

Get up at 7, I lay clothes out and do lunches night before. I wash and let dogs out and get dressed.

7.30 I wake the kids up and washed and they have brekkie

7.55 kids get dressed

8am kids brush teeth

Get last bits and bobs ready and leave for 8:10am (for a mile long walk boo)


----------



## seoj

Some crazy times huh? BUT just know it will get much easier as they grow... our kid is now 13 and she get's herself up and ready and to school (via bus) on her own each day. She's been doing this since we moved in March... it's just baby steps getting them to the point where they can do this on their own. But it will happen ;) Then you can breathe! haha.


----------



## oOKayOo

My school runs run into the afternoon too :lol: So this is a typical everyday situation
6:00 wake up , get kids up
Go downstairs , feed them
Get Carlys lunch done
Dress Carly and do her hair whilst pack her bag 
Dress Ella and do her hair
Run upstairs get myself ready
Chuck ella in pushchair and everything else and head out for 30 min walk to school 

Then by the time i get home do housework feed Ella lunch i have to get her ready to go to school for 1, so leave at 12:30 for another half hour walk to school , run back home do more housework , 2:40 run to go get Carly at school for 3:15 .. then Run down ella as she needs picking up at 3:30 ( there schools are no where near each other and i dont drive..) so at this stage i have to run down with Carly to pick ella up in time!


----------



## MrsRabbit

I only have 1 in school.

My alarm goes off at 7:25 - if DS doesn't get me up before. I give DD her tummy meds and change her bum and we go out to the front room.
DS gets toons while I re-heat pancakes, waffles or french toast[I make a huge batch every week or so and freeze] or I make him scrambled eggs. He eats and watches toons.

I pack his his food and set out our clothes the night before.

After breakfast [which usually involves hounding him to eat] wash hands and face and get his teeth brushed he gets dressed. I get dressed and we have our shoes on when the bus comes it has to turn around we use that time for coats, hats etc and I walk him out to the bus.


----------



## ouchwithNo.2

our young man is 6 and his sister 7mths so here is our slightly more chilled morning !! 
6.30am : he wakes, reads for half an hour (won't let him out before 7am!!) 
7.00am : comes in for breakfast which daddy has laid out ready - he leaves for work at 6am. I get up and get ready. Make his bed, pull curtains etc..
7.30am : LO is woken up for a feed, son gets dressed for school (tv off), cleans his teeth, does his hair
7.45am : I wash up, LO plays on the floor, son reads his school book to me. 
8.00am : TV on for 15 minutes before we all leave to go to school.


----------



## Annunakian

6:15 I wake my 6 year old up and hope he gets up the first time I ask.
6:20 (if he is up by now) he gets his breakfast
6:35 K, get dressed
6:40 repeat self.
6:50 snow pants, jacket, boots, etc.
6:55 repeat self
7:00 out the door for the bus
7:01-7:10 he cops an attitude and doesn't listen until the bus arrives


----------



## Elli21

My daughter is 5 and goes to school full time.
My son goes after lunch for 3 hours everyday.

Our morning is

7.30am WAKE UP...:coffee:

7.35am Leigha gets dressed and so does my OH.
I make breakfast for everyone.

7.50am All fed, Leigha has me doing her hair.

8am Brush teeth. (this is what causes most arguements in our house in the morning :lol:)

8.10am I and Tom get dressed.

8.25 at the latest we are all ready :D 

8.40am Mike takes Leigha to school.

I make Leigha lunch the night before. I also make sure everyones clothes are ironed. And everynight they have baths etc.
It makes it so much easier for us this way :) x


----------



## jbarefield74

It's really boring when my kids go to school.


----------



## mom22boys

I HATE mornings! Here is mine! ( I might mention that I have a 9 year old with Down Syndrome)

5:45am alarm goes off
6:20 am I get up start the dryer to fluf our clothes that we will wear that day and then I get in the shower.
6:30 am I wake my 9 year old and husband up. 9 year old cries and cries and cries then he goes and sits on the tolet for another 5 min. While I am drying my hair he gets into the tub its about 6:40 by this time. While we are doing this my hubby is getting the 12 year old up to take a shower. 
6:45 my hair is done and I soap off and wash my 9 year olds hair. I put a towel on the tolet seat he stands on it and I blow dry his hair. While he trys to tickle me if he is in a good mood. If not in a good mood he cries. He usually signs the word orange cause he wants to wear a orange shirt. 
About 6:53 we go to the kitchen where my hubby has the boys clothes set out and breakfast ready. Ramin noodles for the 9 year old! Eggs for the 12 year old. 
6:55 I tell my son he better get out of the shower or he is in trouble! My hubby is usually dressing the 9 year old. When he is done he goes to the living room and watches tv and eats his noodles. 
7am the 12 year old is getting dressed and we are usually haveing to make him hurry up. 7:05 am he is done and eatting. Gotta find that IPOD too! 7:10 am bus comes to our house. (my kids get to ride the special bus because the 9 year old has DS) It honks and hopefully the 9 year old goes without throwing a fit. 
7:15 I get back in the house from talking to the bus driver and aide. 
Tell my hubby good night and good bye! Turn off all the lights make sure the dog has food & water. 
7:20 I leave for work!

Again I HATE mornings. I left out a lot of the melt downs too!


----------



## tallybee

My 2 are 6 and 4 and will wake up at around 7.30 which is ideal anyway. I will get up about 10 minutes before them and get washed and dressed. They come downstairs and I give them their breakfast - usually cereal, or toast, or porridge. I don't mess about giving them options, they eat what they get!

Then they go get dressed, they are more than capable doing that themselves. My son has his school uniform and my daughter puts on what she wants. They'll have a little wash with a flannel and clean their teeth too.

Meanwhile I'll be making sandwiches and putting my son's packed lunch together, having a cup of tea and washing up. Sometimes I have time to put a load of washing on. 

It's a 10 minute walk to school and my son starts at 8.50. My daughter and I take him then come back and get on with the day until she goes to nursery at 12.30!


----------



## haggle-b

Im quite lucky as my eldest 2 can look after themselves. I have pack lunches made the night before so one less job to do in the morning. The morning goes as follows:

7.00 DD1 (13y) gets up, has her brekky, showers, gets dressed etc
7.30 Me & hubby get up, get DD2 (9y) and LO (5 months) up
7.45 Hubby uses bathroom and gets ready, DD2 gets her brekky and I feed LO
7.50 DD1 leaves for school
8.00 DD2 uses bathroom and gets dressed, I get LO changed. 
8.10 I go get ready whilst DD2 or hubby (if he aint left for work) watches LO
8.25 Get LO coat etc on ready to leave house at 8.30

Got it all down to a fine art now, everone knows there time to use the bathroom and providing we all stick to it, it runs like clockwork and we get sorted in an hour!


----------



## wonkeydonkey

I've just had my second baby so the school routine has just gone out the window. I used to wake my little girl at 7.45, get her to have her breakfast, get her dressed myself and then she could play a bit before going out the door at 8.50. We'd still be late for school then and we only live 2 minutes away from the school. Now i never know what time my baby is going to wake up and because it takes a while to feed him as he messes with his bottle i can be feeding for a while so i can't help my little girl get ready. This has meant my little girl now messes about in a morning getting ready as she knows i can't do anything. I end up having to turn the goggle box off and I'm constantly having to repeat myself in trying to get her to get dressed and finish her breakfast. This means we are always rushing before going out the door for school and everyone is unhappy as voices have been raised. I'm know this will stage will pass but it can be difficult.


----------



## going_crazy

My girls are 9yrs, 8yrs, 7yrs & 4mths
My mornings are military :haha:
6:45 - wake up
6:55 - get up and wake all 4 girls up
the 3 older girls take turns getting washed and brushing teeth and hair, while I get packed lunches ready. Baby still asleep!
7:20 - I brush girls teeth & hair & run a bath for me
7:30 - wash & dress baby
7:40 - sort out breakfast bowls etc for older 3 to do their own brekkie
7:45 - have a bath & get myself sorted out!
8:00 - feed baby some porridge/cereal, then give a couple oz milk
8:20 - girls get jumpers & shoes on, then get bags ready by the door
8:30 - load baby into car or pushchair (depends if we're walking to school!) and set off!

I might add, that I overslept a couple of weeks back, woke up at 7:50am and still managed to do ALL the above..... I don't know how though!!

xxxx


----------

